# Greedy bunnies pigging out....



## jojo

Here is Herbie, who is the greediest bunny in the world....

Every morning he has thrown the contents of his bowl everywhere, tries to eat my food and is generally a piggy not a bunny!

Post all your greedy buns here! xx

:bunnysuit:cooking:


----------



## jojo

and here he is again ....


----------



## jojo

and again, trying to polish off my herbs! (perfect name for Herbie!)

xx


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Ruby eating her orchard grass straight from the bag!







And eating some dried grass while flopped out






and eating some dandelions






(Can you tell who the greedy bunny is in my family)


----------



## maomaochiu

haha! greedy greedy piggy bunnies! 

here is maomaochiu eating his pellets.what trouble he has to put himself through just to get his favorite piece... picky greedy maomaochiu


----------



## Lissa

Herbie is adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Ruby looks like my Bo!!! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## Spring

Oh that is _so _adorable! Look at this big bun smile!






Yummy Romaine!





Baby girl- Yum yum yum alfalfa hay!


----------



## Haley

I know a greedy little bunny:






He's thinking, "Where's Max?...better consume most of this before he sees it"!


----------



## JimD

:eats


----------



## aurora369

Well, how about some baby bunnies being greedy little piggies and almost knocking poor mom off her feet?






--Dawn


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OK, I'm officially in love with all of these babies and mommy! 

Look at that little upside down bunny butt!!!!! :colors:


----------



## maherwoman

Lol....I love how there are little baby bunny feet everywhere sticking up in the air!! What cute little piggies!!


----------



## jojo

AURORA - mummy and bunnies are just so cuuuuuuuute! Those little bunnies are just sooooo greedy and totally cute .... ahhhh! bunnies make so so happy ...

xx


----------



## aurora369

I'm glad to see my little piggies made a big hit.

They are all grown up and in wonderfull homes now. They are all fixed now, with one lone male to be fixed in the near future. Mom is now spayed, and I've now got a family of fosters living with me.

--Dawn


----------



## jojo

Dawn - your little piggies are gorgeous! must have been so hard to part! I have only recently got my first bun (4 months ago) and can't beleive how much my life has changed!

Always coming home early checking he is happy and well and always thinking about him and having cuddles. 

Night girls its late in England - nearly 2 a.m xx


----------



## bunnydude

MY parsley!!! Gimmmeee!!!


----------



## cheryl

From left,Cassidy,Charlie and Baby....god i miss baby








cheryl


----------



## nose_twitch

Baby was so adorable....:sad:


----------



## binkies

She helped herself! Only got what she could lick up while I grabbed the camera.


----------



## Linz_1987

Ha great pictures! I have a greatpicture of my old bunnie pigging out! (dont worry its rabbit foodinside the chocolate tin!)

Also please excuse the moult:?


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww I gave Dottie a grape last night and sheLOVED it! You could hear her slurping it all up and I saw herdribble the juice down her chin. She was so noisy eatingit! I will have to take a picture next time


----------



## aeposten

Pictures of Alfred while he eats his dinner:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245009595/in/set-72157594269328555/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/245013117/in/set-72157594269328555/

-Amy


----------



## JadeIcing

Hes always eatting.


----------



## Kristinpsc

I havent been here In a long time, but im glad Im back, heres some of max pigging out!!


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Aww I gave Dottie a grape last night and she LOVEDit! You could hear her slurping it all up and I saw herdribble the juice down her chin. She was so noisy eatingit! I will have to take a picture next time




i didnt know that rabbits could eat grapes! i will have to see wot my greedy Daisy and Dandy think of them!


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!! I just love these pictures! Snarfle snarfle...snarfle snarfle...hiccup!


----------



## hunnybunny63

here are my bunnies pigging out in the snow last xmas! Daisy is the reali pig of the family!!






Daisy ^






Dandy ^


----------



## katt

herman loves his veggies


----------



## jojo

WOW - - those ears are just amazing!!! And he eats super fast - pretty impressive and a very beautiful bun you have there....


----------



## katt

hey thanks! i will have to tell herman when i gohome tomorrow. . .but yes his ears are around 21 inches from tip to tip(which is rather short for his breed!)

katie


----------



## myLoki

Loki's being a piggy bun.


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Aww I gave Dottie a grape last night and she LOVEDit! You could hear her slurping it all up and I saw herdribble the juice down her chin. She was so noisy eatingit! I will have to take a picture next time



Yeah i have given mine grapes before and it's funny watching them eatit and after you see a little puddle of juice on the plate,so they lickthe plate clean as well



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny

peapoo








peteys a big pig...but i dont have any good pictures of him piggin out






here he is after destroying a phonebook


----------



## Offspring2099

Penny is an eating machine.


----------



## Haley

Aww Penny is such a doll!

You have two little piggies!


----------



## kellyjade

Apollo &amp; Sophie the lettuce-munchers.


----------



## hunnybunny63

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Apollo &amp; Sophie the lettuce-munchers.




i realy like the toy they are eating out of but you do know thatlettece is not very good for rabbits as it gives them stomach aches!


----------



## aurora369

Actually, green leafy lettuce is very good for bunnies!

Iceburg lettuce can cause upset stomaches as it is manly water, butonly if given in large quantities. A small amount with otherveggies/pellets/hay is okay.

Lettuce should not be the only veggie fed, but is a very healthy part of a bunny salad.

--Dawn


----------



## kellyjade

yeah, it's romaine lettuce. Don't worry, I never feed them iceberg.


----------



## hunnybunny63

ive always been told never to feed rabbits any kind of letece unless its only a pinch or 2!


----------



## naturestee

It's a common myth. Check out the safe veggie lists in Bunny 101:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13618&amp;forum_id=17


----------



## Linz_1987

I was told at my animal care college not to feedguinea pigs lettuce, but mine have a leaf about every month and ithasnt killed them yet. I think maybe too much of anything canharm an animal. A little bit wont hurt them thoughim sure 

Good thread bump Naturestee


----------



## missyscove

Timmy downing his salad


----------



## Linz_1987

Thats so cute calling it 'his salad'! Aww thats the cutess thing ive ever heard!


----------



## binkies

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I was told at my animal care college not to feed guinea pigslettuce, but mine have a leaf about every month and it hasnt killedthem yet. I think maybe too much of anything can harm ananimal. A little bit wont hurt them though im sure
> 
> Good thread bump Naturestee




Oh my gosh! You ARE supposed to feed them them leaf lettuce! A cup ofveggies per pig, per day actually.http://www.guinealynx.info/diet.html


----------



## Linz_1987

I feed my pigs little amounts of carrots,cabbage, brocoli, and cumcumber (there fav) dailybut Iwas told not to feed them lettuce as its not good for them!:shock:I didnt know what to believe so have only been givingthem very little lettuce a month.


----------



## binkies

The broccoli and cabbage are gassy and can givethem upset tummies. Carrots are ok in moderation. I highly recommendthe link I posted. Very respected by many people. You cant get anybetter info and the people on the forum are very nice!


----------



## Linz_1987

Yeah cool thankz very much! They LOVEbrocoli :shock:They will be lost without it.Actually I only give them that about once a month because its my mumsfavourite vegetable lol. I will use the website you gave me!thankz


----------



## StlCardinals




----------



## binkies

Oh my aren't they just beautiful!


----------



## KimandCocoa

Here is Cocoa chowing down!!


----------



## Haley

aww Cocoa is sucha little cutie! :kiss:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...what cuties!

How old is Cocoa? Looks about three or four months old?


----------



## KimandCocoa

Actually Cocoa is about 10 months old. He's a dwarf mix that's probably why he looks small.


----------



## maherwoman

What a cutie!


----------



## KimandCocoa

This is Cocoa eating from his new hay rack! He loves it!


----------



## JadeIcing

To creepy. The rescue my mom and I help out may be getting a male ND called Cocoa


----------



## waponswa

pictures of my late Flemish, Snow, pigging out.


----------



## Henxy

Chester having a blade of grass or 2...






AndToffee with his secret stash...


----------



## Henxy

And is that Chester having a blade of grass or 2...again?!


----------



## kathy5




----------



## Henxy

Sweet!

I think the pic with the carrot also belongs in "funny faces"!


----------



## aurora369

MMMM..... Giant pile of veggies....








--Dawn


----------



## Crazyt123

Rudy is always the first to the veggies can you tell what her favorit is lol?


----------



## Johncdn

*Munch,munch,munch.....*




\

*Pardon me, is there a serviette on the chesterfield?*






*Can't.....get....served....fast.....enough!!*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jackie


----------



## babymaker64




----------



## la vie est belle




----------



## mitchell8684

sophie salad!!!!







sophie havin some pie crust


----------



## Elf Mommy

Poe and the Cilantro


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hazel's colorful flower basket





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manda!




----------



## Stone_family3

Belldandy noming on some fennel. She's spoiled by Sophie, my 4 year old.


----------



## Pharfly

I Asked my kids too get Nova a handfull of grass they got her a mountian!


----------



## Cinnysmum

Here's Cinnabun!


----------



## Stone_family3

My daughter went to share her Apple Dippers, Belldandy apparently didn't feel like sharing


----------



## kuniklos

I was enjoying a yogurt and pear for breakfast a few days ago. General Bismark jumps up on the table and decides to help himself to some pear nibbles.





Also a few days ago. I came in with the groceries and went back tot he door to lock up. I return to General Bismark half in a bag of grapes chowing down.


----------



## isabelly

Don't even think about it.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Pippin & Merry noming on bok choy, choy sum and english spinach.









And when he can't get any veg or treats, he will quite happily nom on his own foot.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Houdini couldn't wait for his pellets. Look at his head LOL


----------



## rabbitgirl1485

My Snowball and Boo-boy eating some yum-yums.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOyuZiRd2kE&feature=share&list=ULKOyuZiRd2kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOyuZiRd2kE&feature=share&list=ULKOyuZiRd2kE[/ame]

And a picture of my gorgeous baby, Snowball.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles




----------



## bellaterra214

All mine!


----------



## ChocoClover

Shirley will hesitantly reach out and grab her hay, then quickly retreat back into her box. Funny bun!


----------



## Lati

Loving her greens! and being a biscuit thief!


----------

